# Nintendo DS: 2D Games vs 3D games



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2011)

Just to defuse some of the hype, which game type do you like on the original Nintendo DS?








2D (examples being proper game remakes from NES, SNES, etc. and native 2D games)

Chrono Trigger
Dragon Quest IV: Realms of Revelation







*3D (examples being native 3D 'compressed sprite' games like DQIX and Inazuma Eleven, and also real 3D Polygonal models.)*

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles
Suikoden Tierkreis










3D Condensed (examples being DQIX and SaGa 2, compressed sprites which appear to be more visually pleasing when presented to you)

Dragon Quest IX
SaGa 2


----------



## Ikki (Feb 20, 2011)

It depends on the game. Some devs use each style better than others. Thus I won't vote.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 20, 2011)

I really like the style of the FFCC series ...but thats just the way they used it....chrono trigger is well done too.....I like all the art styles as long as they are used correctly


----------



## ineap09 (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't vote. When all are done well, there's no way I could choose one over the other.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 20, 2011)

It's not really fair to count Chrono Trigger as it's a port, not a remake (though it has a better translation and a few new scenarios).

Also, I can't vote as the experience varies on the game.  I mean, I believe Rune Factory 3 would be just as fun as a 2D game


----------



## Raika (Feb 20, 2011)

I like all of them...


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 20, 2011)

I didn't vote, because it all depends on the game, not the graphical style. All of the example games listed that I've played were good games, but the graphics weren't the reason for this.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2011)

I mean, purely for graphical style, guys. Purely based on the game, which style would suit it best.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 23, 2011)

i can't vote yet. i don't understand much of 2D and 3D. where does, TWEWY, Touch Detective, Kingdom Hearts: ReCoded, Final Fantasy The 4 Heroes of Light, Mario and Luigi Bowser's Inside Story and Rune Factory 3 belong?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 23, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> I mean, purely for graphical style, guys. Purely based on the game, which style would suit it best.


I like all graphical styles tho... 

Wait never mine I see then my answer still stands.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Feb 23, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> *It's not really fair to count Chrono Trigger as it's a port, not a remake* (though it has a better translation and a few new scenarios).
> 
> Also, I can't vote as the experience varies on the game.  I mean, I believe Rune Factory 3 would be just as fun as a 2D game
> 
> ...



TWEWY - 2D sprites
touch detective - "3D condensed"
Kingdom Hearts - "3D condensed"
FF:4HOL - 3D polygons
mario RPG 3 - 2D sprites
rune factory 3 - 3D polygons

also, tigris, you put DQIX in as examples for two different art styles.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 23, 2011)

Shabutie78 said:
			
		

> TWEWY - 2D sprites
> touch detective - "3D condensed"
> Kingdom Hearts - "3D condensed"
> FF:4HOL - 3D polygons
> ...



based on this, i can't really choose just one, cause i like these games' graphics. 

but if i have to really choose it's 3d condensed but twewy looks so good. pokemon too.


----------



## Shabutie78 (Feb 23, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Shabutie78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



to be honest, i can't choose one either.
but i think that since the DS can't really pull off general 3D all that well, 2D sprite games look best on it.
look at shantae: risky's revenge, super mario RPG, or final fantasy tactics advance 2.
now compare those to general 3D games on the DS and it puts them to shame :/

that doesn't mean i like 2D sprite games the most though, i think game developers know when to use which type of graphics for each game, and consider the limits of the DS's graphics. i like them all.

except, i think new super mario brothers should have been 2D sprites.
the 3D is too cheap, and doesn't give SMB justice.
during the life span of the DS i have been waiting for a 2D sprite traditional sidescrolling SMB (think new super mario brothers with mario rpg or even super mario world style graphics)
but obviously that's not gonna happen :/


----------

